# Moss from Walmart?



## Damian (Mar 1, 2009)

I just bought some mounting pins from Walmart's "fake plants" area, where they have all that styrofoam and mounting stuff. I noticed they have bags of a few kinds of moss for decoration. They had "Spanish moss" and "Botanical moss," which doesn't really tell me what's in it.  The botanical moss bag looks an awful lot like sphagnum moss, and I haven't been able to find a low-priced local source of that stuff, so I was tempted to buy it.

Unfortunately, the bag didn't say whether any kind of additives or anything were present, so I worried that it might have had preservatives or dyes added. I didn't buy it, just to be safe. But I was wondering -- has anyone else tried these with any luck, or does anyone know anything about them?

Too cheap for my own good,
Damian


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive gotten bags of sphagnum from home depot. Its organically grown and has no additives in it. It was like $5 for way more then enough the bag was probably 18''x10''x10'' packed pretty good. Some of it is even starting to get a little green again.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

If you have a Lowes or Home Depot near by you can get a good size bag of sphagnum moss for really cheap! The mosses for crafts aren't ment for gardening so they don't hold the same standards as the mosses you find in your gardening stores. I wouldn't use the stuff they have in craft stores in any of my Vivs.


----------



## Damian (Mar 1, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> If you have a Lowes or Home Depot near by you can get a good size bag of sphagnum moss for really cheap! The mosses for crafts aren't ment for gardening so they don't hold the same standards as the mosses you find in your gardening stores. I wouldn't use the stuff they have in craft stores in any of my Vivs.


That's sort of what I thought folks would say.

Thing is, we have a close-by Lowes, and I was asking if they had anything, sphagnum or otherwise,free of fertilizers & perlite (I was also looking for more of a peat moss product), and the answer was pretty much "no, go to a nursery."

Guess I need to go back and look for myself. Thanks.

Damian


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Do not use stuff from craft stores for the material has preservatives in them so that it holds color.


----------

